# B&Q Bargain snake rack picture



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

Further to this thread:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/46931-b-q-snake-rack-bargain.html

Here is a picture of the finished article:









Not bad for under £15.


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

WOW well done thats very smart :no1:


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

well done! im making a caveman rack soon too, yours is a fine example! how they snakes finding it? is it hollowed back?


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

very nice:no1:


----------



## matty (Feb 17, 2007)

yeh im guna be makin a caveman rack soon too  inspired by herpers, created by caveman haha =P


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

ashbosh said:


> is it hollowed back?


It has two back boards leaving a 6 inch gap for ventilation and wires to fit. Its great. My boyf is defo in the good books till christmas, them he'll ruin it with rubbish presents! :lol2:


----------



## muckypup (Aug 15, 2007)

that looks very profesional


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

muckypup said:


> that looks very profesional


On behalf of the otherhalf, thank you!!!:smile:


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Thats brilliant:grin1:. My oh is too lazy to do anything like that :-x


----------



## tiffa (Jan 17, 2007)

kool looking rack for chepp mint well dun m8


----------

